# VISA Fees Payment for 189 Subclass



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have to pay my visa fees for subclass 189 which is of 3060 AUD using credit card when application is made online.

I don't have credit limit of that much in my credit card.

Can anybody tell me how to make the payment in such a situation.

Thanks and regards,
Somnath


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

can you preload the amount of funds onto the card (i.e not use credit) and contact your bank to temporarily raise your limit


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

Hi @h3rdna,

Thanks for the reply

I have started that but not sure whether they will do that or not...

Can this payment be done using debit cards ??


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

raysom said:


> Hi @h3rdna,
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> ...


Yes, if your bank permits the transaction


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

you need to talk to your bank


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

raysom said:


> Hi @h3rdna,
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> ...



Check with the bank first. Normally they have a limit of 80K INR for online transactions. Ask your bank If they can allow you for one time transaction


Thanks
Ankur


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

Hello findRaj...

Thanks I will check with my bank whether that is possible or not ?

Cheers


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

ankurk said:


> Check with the bank first. Normally they have a limit of 80K INR for online transactions. Ask your bank If they can allow you for one time transaction
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ankur




Thanks Ankur... that is what I will do now 

Cheers


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

h3rdna said:


> you need to talk to your bank


ya... I will do that now... thanks


----------



## chaitanyasha (Jan 4, 2013)

For us the bank option didnt work..you can alternatively take help of any friend/relative already in aus to make the payment on ur behalf and u can transfer the amt to their acct.....


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sman07 (Apr 18, 2013)

raysom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to pay my visa fees for subclass 189 which is of 3060 AUD using credit card when application is made online.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am also facing the same problem. Received an invite for subclass 189 on 15th July.

Checked with HDFC and Standard Chartered bank, but they are not increasing the limit.

How does one pays if in India, because the credit limits are not that high.

Thanks in advance.

Don't know how to


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sman07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also facing the same problem. Received an invite for subclass 189 on 15th July.
> 
> ...


I have heard that you can use a* Visa Debit card or Debit MasterCard* with the required funds in your bank account.

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## sman07 (Apr 18, 2013)

icriding said:


> I have heard that you can use a* Visa Debit card or Debit MasterCard* with the required funds in your bank account.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks your reply.

I also checked with my bank for debit transactions, however the limit is around 60k per day.

Regards


----------



## raysom (May 6, 2013)

sman07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also facing the same problem. Received an invite for subclass 189 on 15th July.
> 
> ...


Nightmare days were those... 
I do have credit card of few renowned banks.... My credit limit was not that high... I called call center numerous times... gave them numerous options so that I can make that transaction... like I will upload the extra money above my credit limit b4 I make the transaction... but nothing went through... even I went to some banks to help me out... but they don't have any services like that... I have mailed and called VISA departments.... they informed me that no other way exists by which I can make the payment and CREDIT CARD is the only option.... nxt I tried searching my frnds/coligs/fmly membrs to make that transaction... and luckily I got one... So immediately try to get hold of one such person who can make the transaction on your behalf... and then you can pay him back.... All the best for your search...


----------



## Anitha (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone submitted or planning to submit their 189 VISA application in July 2013
with your spouse and Kid. 
Application fee for main applicant+spouse+1 kid is Aus$ 5355.

Does anyone have any idea how to pay the Application fee using credit card.
Not everyone will have credit limt for 3 Lakh Rupee in their credit card, in such cases how to make the payment.

Is there options to pay main applicant fee and dependent fees separately.

Kindly advice. 

Regards,
Anitha


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Unfortunately there is no option to break up the fee, you have to pay it in one go.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone submitted or planning to submit their 189 VISA application in July 2013
> with your spouse and Kid.
> ...


Hello Anitha,

This is a common difficulty encountered by Indian and other offshore applicants.

If you bank is unwilling to raise your credit limit temporarily, you have a number of other options.

You can apply for a Travel Credit Card and load the required amount in Australian dollars onto the card.

This way you can pay via VISA/MASTERCARD. You may also be able to avoid international transaction fees/taxes this way.

Commonwealth Bank of Australia has opened its first Indian branch in Mumbai, and provides trade finance, remittance and foreign exchange to organisations that trade between Australia and India.

If you have friends/family in Australia, they can pay on your behalf.

Otherwise more info here:

How to Pay-http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

icriding said:


> You can apply for a Travel Credit Card and load the required amount in Australian dollars onto the card.


Can you apply for Travel Credit Card without a valid visa?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

joejohn said:


> Can you apply for Travel Credit Card without a valid visa?


Please check if your EOI invitation letter will suffice as proof.


----------

